# Ulan



## Luiz Eduardo Brandão

Merhaba!
Is _ulan_ a filthy word? I mean, when someone calls a guy, e.g.:

"Hey! Uyansana ulan!"
Korktum! Mustafa'ymış! Hemen ayağa kalktım.


----------



## Rallino

It's not always filthy, it may be used as a filler in spoken language, wherein it is not considered bad. 

Ex: _"... Sonra derse girdik, profesör PowerPoint sunumlarını bize okumaya başladı. Ulan ben onları evde de okurdum; sen bize kendin anlatmayacaksan, biz niye derse geliyoruz ki?! "_


But if you use it when addressing someone, it is rude. And one might find himself in trouble if he uses it with people he is not acquainted with.


----------



## Luiz Eduardo Brandão

Thank you again, Rallino.


----------



## poika-

If you know the usage of 'malaka' in Greek; we also use Ulan (or just _lan) _in that meaning


----------



## Luiz Eduardo Brandão

Thank you, poika.


----------



## cicikuş

Rallino said:


> But if you use it when addressing someone, it is rude. And one might find himself in trouble if he uses it with people he is not acquainted with.



Not always. If you adress someone with "ulan" and they know you are non-native speaker of the Turkish language, it can sound pretty friendly


----------



## Luiz Eduardo Brandão

Thank you, Cicikuş.


----------

